
Google plans to give slow websites a new badge of shame in Chrome - electic
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/11/20959865/google-chrome-slow-sites-badge-system-chrome-dev-summit-2019
======
chopin
Interesting, will they also penalize slow loading due to egregious ad
networks?

~~~
bsaul
on mobile at least, i ended up disabling javascript because most big sites
have recently become unusable. I have the feeling analytics and ads are the
main culprits, because not much new has happened content wise.

------
neilalexander
> authored in a way that makes them slow generally

I feel like there is some kind of vehicle for promoting AMP in here somewhere.

------
moret1979
Previously, on Hacker News:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21508339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21508339)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21508401](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21508401)

------
bitfhacker
Excelente idea. Its like gamefication but at the other way around.

IMHO, the badge of shame should be bigger!

Regardless the cause (bad programming or bad network), the fact is that some
sites are a shame.

~~~
herohamp
From my understanding when networks are mentioned there are two types. The
internal networks of the website (talking between containers, databases and
what not) and the users mobile, fiber, or hopefully nor DSL network. It's the
internal network that they want to punish.

